# Cinelli Grammo Stem Cap???



## Lovecitycycles (Mar 25, 2018)

If you are looking for a replacement stem cap for your missing Cinelli Grammo stem....lovecitycycles now has a replacement available made in Loveland CO....of PA 12 nylon on ebay...


----------

